# Food suggestions



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

What your guy's opinion on the best hedgehog kibble you can buy?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

For an actual hedgehog food? Spike's Delite. I don't think hedgehog food is the best option for hedgehogs though, most of them have downright awful ingredients, and even Spike's isn't that great, especially for the price. 

I prefer cat or dog kibble (if feeding kibble, my top preference is a raw diet, but that won't work for most people or hedgehogs) that meets hedgehog requirements. The answer is going to be different for each hedgehog though - what works for one doesn't always work for another, either because the hedgehog doesn't like it or needs a different fat content, etc. As far as brands go, I like Solid Gold and Wellness. I've heard good things about Fromm's as well, and there are some newer brands that I know Kalandra uses that I'd like to look into eventually. I can't recall what they are right now though, other than I And Love And You.


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks Kelsey! Yeah I was referring to generic food. I am well aware of how awful "hedgehog" food is. Unfortunately I am looking into this for my Mother's hedgehog because she refuses to eat the ****roaches we give her unless we put them in with her kibble, so we are looking for a healthy kibble for her until we can get her switched over to roaches. (If we can


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm confused, are you trying to switch her to only roaches? She doesn't have to eat them, they're not a requirement for a healthy hedgehog. As long as she's on a good quality cat/dog food (preferably a mix of two or more), she'll be fine. You could try other insects and see if she likes them more.


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

No, we are just trying to have ****roaches supplement her diet. Emerson is now on a completely raw diet of roaches and doing excellent. Roaches are more convenient for us because we have a Dubia colony.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If the roaches are a supplement to a main diet of kibble, it's not a raw diet. I think that's why I'm getting confused. Emerson is still getting kibble, right? How many roaches are you feeding him a night?


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

no he is not getting kibble, i always feed him about four medium sized juveniles a night. He is about 3 months old now.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

What do you feed him besides the roaches?


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

The roaches are all i am feeding him. Is that bad?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, that's bad. For one thing, it's not enough food. For another, it's not balanced - roaches are deficient in calcium, and they don't have everything he needs from a diet. Please give him kibble again - you shouldn't try to do a raw diet without doing plenty of research and knowing what you're doing. Roaches are fine to give him as a treat to supplement his main diet, but unless you're up for doing a proper raw diet, he needs to have kibble as the majority of what he's eating.


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

I have been covering them in calcium powder. Doesn't that fix the problem? Also he will only usually eat four but I give him more if he wants it.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Where did you get that roaches covered in calcium are an optimal diet for a hedgehog?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

That doesn't even come close to fixing the problem. How do you know that's enough calcium? How do you know it's not too much? Not only that, but there is no hedgehog anywhere that survives off of eating a single type of insect. Hedgehogs are basically spiny raccoons. What I mean by that is that they are creatures of opportunity. If they see something that could be edible they will eat it. So in addition to eating bugs(of which they eat a large variety of), they'll eat mice, lizards, eggs, maybe the occasional piece of fruit or veggie if they come across it.

Between all the different things that they eat, it covers all the nutritional bases. A single type of insect absolutely won't do that. Raw feeding requires a ton of knowledge and research to do properly. If you aren't meeting all the nutritional needs, you're going to have a malnourished, sick hedgehog. There are quite a few good threads on raw feeding here if you're interested, but also, if you're wanting to do it, you need to research that basics of raw feeding and have very good grasp of nutrition as a whole.


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

it is a temporary fix as we look for kibble. Im sorry i didn't clarify that. I was just saying that he is ok for now, unlike my mother's hedgehog who needs the good quality kibble, since she is too picky to eat anything else. He also has been eating eggs and some veggies too so he is ok, until we find a good kibble for him. (which will be tonight or tomorrow.)


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

also do you recommend canned food or dry?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Either is fine. If you use wet food you'll have to do a little bit of math to figure out the dry matter base of the food to make sure your protein and fat percentages are in the right place compared to dry food. But other than that, it's really your preference. Wet food will probably get pretty gross by morning, so you'll need to make sure you clean out the bowl really well in the morning to avoid nasty smells and such.


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

do any of these look good? http://www.petsmart.com/gsi/webstor...vice-Show?CategoryID=n2kKmUCQaBcAAAFFzAUX8k1l


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Your link doesn't show the foods you chose. You'll probably have to link them individually.


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

ouch ok jas.


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

Description
Wellness Just for Puppy Canned Recipe is nutritionally balanced with fruits, vegetables, vitamins, and minerals to support the development of strong muscles, bones, organs, and teeth. 

Food Type: Weet Food
Life Stage: Puppy
Health Consideration: General Health
Primary Ingredient: Chicken
Nutrition Option: Natural
Calories per Serving: 515 calories per can
Package Weight: 12.5 oz
Ingredients: 
Chicken, Chicken Broth, Salmon (A Natural Source of DHA, Docosahexaenoic Acid), Sweet Potatoes, Ground Barley, Carrots, Ground Flaxseed, Canola Oil, Apples, Pears, Bananas, Guar Gum, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Carrageenan, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Cobalt Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Riboflavin Supplement, Sodium Selenite, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Biotin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement

Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein (min) 9.0% 
Crude Fat (min) 7.0% 
Crude Fiber (max) 1.0% 
Moisture (max) 78.0% 
DHA* (min) 0.04%

*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.


Wellness Chicken & Sweet Potato Recipe is an excellent source of high quality protein and essential fatty acids, made with chicken free of added growth hormones and steroids.

Food Type: Wet Food 
Life Stage: Adult 
Health Consideration: General Health 
Flavor: Chicken & Sweet Potato 
Primary Ingredient: Chicken 
Nutrition Option: Natural 
Calories Per Can: 472 
Package Weight: 12.5 oz

Ingredients:
Deboned Chicken, Chicken Broth, Chicken Liver, Whitefish, Ground Barley, Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, Flaxseed, Carrageenan, Canola Oil, Guar Gum, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Choline Chloride, Vitamins E Supplement, Cobalt Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Riboflavin Supplement, Sodium Selenite, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A SupplementVitamin B-12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Biotin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement

Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein (minimum) 8.00% 
Crude Fat (minimum) 5.00% 
Crude Fiber (maximum) 1.00% 
Moisture (maximum) 78.00%


Wellness Core Protein-Focused Nutrition Adult Dog Food Serve your canine companion the protein-based diet that helped your dog's primal ancestors thrive with this Wellness CORE Grain Free Original Recipe Dog Food. Each kibble is packed with high-quality protein from deboned turkey, turkey meal and chicken meal to provide the nutritious benefits of a raw diet. Greens and botanicals balance the formula to support overall health.

Food Type: Dry Food 
Food Consistency: Kibble 
Life Stage: Adult 
Health Consideration: General Health 
Flavor: Original 
Primary Ingredient: Turkey 
Nutrition Option: Natural, Grain Free 
Package Weight: 4 lbs

Ingredients:
Deboned Turkey, Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Peas, Potatoes, Dried Ground Potatoes, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Tomato Pomace, Chicken Liver, Natural Chicken Flavor, Flaxseed, Salmon Oil, Carrots, Sweet Potatoes, Kale, Broccoli, Spinach, Parsley, Apples, Blueberries, Vitamin E Supplement, Beta-carotene, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Biotin, Folic Acid, Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Choline Chloride, Mixed Tocopherols (to Preserve Freshness), Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Taurine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product and Rosemary Extract

Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein (min) 34.0% 
Crude Fat (min) 16.0% 
Crude Fiber (max) 4.0% 
Moisture (max) 10.0% 
Calcium (max) 2.0% 
Phosphorus (max) 1.4% 
Vitamin E (min) 200 IU/kg 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* (min) 3.25% 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* (min) 0.5% 
Glucosamine Hydrochloride* (min) 250mg/kg 
Chondroitin Sulfate* (min) 200mg/kg 
Beta-Carotene* (min) 5mg/kg 
Total Lactic Acid Microorganisms* (min) 80,000,000 CFU/lb


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

You stated that your male hedgehog is on a raw roaches diet and he is 3 months old. For how long have you been doing it? Adding some fruit and eggs is not helping the situation either. Why didn't you have a kibble available for him and for the other hedgehog?


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

only a couple of days. they both just ran out of kibble the other day, so we are getting some better kibble.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

You need to be more careful, is not fair with the hedgies to suffer because you are not a responsible pet owner. It''s part of your responsibility to have the food available. You had time to figure out the calcium but not getting the regular food?

Food changes need to be done gradually, you should had plan the change way before you ran out of food.

It's like you are at home and decide to eat healthier from now on and since you don't have anything else but candy you decide to only eat the candy and take a bunch of vitamins while you do research on the healthiest food you can buy. How do you think your body would react?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You need to get their old kibble. Especially for your mom's hedgehog, if she's picky. Hedgehogs cannot do sudden, complete food changes. It's very possible they'll refuse to eat at all. If your mom's hedgehog is refusing to eat the roaches, is she eating anything at all right now? How long has she been without food? Hedgehogs can't go more than 1-2 days without food before it becomes dangerous. 

Get their old food, ASAP. Feed them that while you're researching what you'd like to switch them to. You'll need to switch them to the new food, slowly, over 2-4 weeks. You should also make sure you don't run out of food again. It's not fair or responsible to run out of food for an animal, much less for several days, and for hedgehogs it's actively dangerous for the reasons stated above.


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

Unfortunately I can't drive myself to the pet stir as I am only fifteen and need to rely on my parents to buy the food. Also my dad was confused and thought we still had 2 lbs. of food when we really didn't so we have had to make a last minute decision. I would appreciate it if you could stop the offensive talk about me being a bad owner and tell me your food preferences. Thanks.


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

The breeder didn't tell us what food she gave us so we are going to have to get the new stuff.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Can you contact the breeder before you go shopping for food? Or get a small bag of food from her so you don't have to buy an entire new bag when you're planning to switch anyway? It really would be best for the hedgehogs if they get the food they're used to.

I already told you some preferred brands. And all of this is stuff that needs to be addressed. Yes, this may not be your fault, but it's still a major issue and it's not good for the animals. We're saying what we're saying because it isn't a fair or good situation for the hedgehogs, and that's our main concern here. I'm sorry if it sounds harsh. We're getting details little by little throughout this thread, and getting things one piece at a time makes things confusing and concerning. We can only react to the information we're given, so if we're not getting the whole story, our response is going to be different than it might be otherwise.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Ok, mistakes were made. Now you have to fix it. This is part of being a grown up. You're going to be an adult soon so take this life lesson and learn from it. 

I'm going to be blunt. You screwed up. You needed to plan ahead so that this very situation would not happen. This is important as there are very serious medical issues that can happen from this exact sort of thing happening.

Alright. So now it's been acknowledged. Time to move forward and take what's been learned to heart. Make a plan so that this doesn't happen again. Once you've done that, start looking at other potential problems and figure out how you're going to avoid them. Sometimes the answer is just simply communicating in a timely manner about your needs so it can be dealt with before it's an emergency. Don't rely on others to know what needs to be done.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

There is plenty of information about the food in the stickies. And it goes down to personal preference. 

And if it's your pet, it's your responsibility no matter how old you are, your dad thought you had plenty, you should know how much food you have for your pet. Weight how much you give per night and see for how long a bag will last you. 

And please, if you are in America, tell your parents to get pet vet insurance so when they get sick they can be taken to the vet and not let them suffer because your dad doesn't think they need a bet and it's too expensive (we have seen plenty of cases, especially teenagers).


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

The problem is the breeder. She refuses to tell us what she was using and won't sell it. It is quite the unfortunate situation. I suspect it was cheap food. So the switch to new food will have to happen tonight. Anyways the hedgehogs have been without kibble for two days, so it could be worse. Also I felt I didn't need to provide info because all I needed to know was what food to get. That's why the opinionated stuff isn't nessary. In this situation I can't do anything except get new food. Calling my a unresponsible owner isn't nessary.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

You need to syringe feed your mom's hedgehog now if she hasn't eaten for 2 days or it can get really sick and die. 

Information is relevant if you want help. 

if you have been reading the posts from other owners here, there are always tons of questions and owners should never wait until few days have passed before asking for help. 

Before you get any pet you need to do research and it seems like you didn't do enough. If you had you'd had the kibble ready and would had started the process of changing it already (and it's not the breeder's fault per se, it's yours also for not being prepared)

Sometimes you can try 10 different brands and they won't like it, mine is very picky and only eats natural balance and like 5 kibbles of Merrick but I had tried at least 5 other foods and he hates them. 

What are you going to do when the animals refuse to eat the kibble you buy?

You seriously need to start reading as much as you can so you can care for your pets properly. 

Also, I was a teen once and I know you think you have al the answers and people shouldn't tell you what to do, but unfortunately, the world doesn't work the way you think.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

How about this... Do you have any kibble left? If so post a picture, we might be able to narrow down what kind it could be. 

When did you contact the breeder asking about the food?

There was a mistake made, over a period of time. The more information we have to more we can help, part of that information is you suggesting others add roaches to their diet... Makes it appear that roaches were a main part of the diet before. 

You probably aren't a bad person, just made a mistake and now have to deal with it.


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

Update: both the hedgehogs love their new kibble thank god! Me and my mom added lots of freeze dried meal worms in because it was in the previous kibble. I will see if we need to start siringe feeding her tommorow. But so far so good. Also thanks for the advice, we will put it to good use.


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

Also the roaches were only a supplement.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Freeze dried is not good, it can cause impactation. You need either live or canned. And a limited amount not a lot. 

I'm glad they are eating.


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm well aware that it's bad for them. But sadly it's the best we can do to mix it with the new food because they were in the bad food that the breeder gave us. So far both the hedgehogs are looking good today.
Anyways we will stop using the freeze dried once they get used to their new food.


----------

